# Richtige Ausleuchtung beim Fotografieren?



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

Moin Moin 


Hab auch mal eine Frage zum fotografieren . Ich bin auch noch ziemlich neu in diesem Bereich . Ich selber habe mir vor einen halben Jahr eine Digicam von Konica gekauft die KD 400 Z . Ich bin mit der Cam absolut zufrieden super Farbe und super Bild . Hab aber mal eine Frage zum Fotografieren von Personen . Irgendwie wenn man Personen fotografiert ,sieht es immer etwas komisch aus . Ich habe schon des öfteren gesehen das z.B. bei Playboy oder auch anderen Magazinen die Models immer mit so einen komischen Teil ausgeleutet werden ,weiss nich genau was das is irgendso eine Spiegelmatte . Kann mir mal jemand sagen wie man damit Arbeitet ! Hält man das z.B gegen die Sonne oder nach unten oder oben  Oder was kann man altanativ benutzen ..

Mfg und thx im voraus Funball


----------



## mortimer (18. Februar 2004)

Meinst Du einen Reflektor ?


----------



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

genau das meine ich ! Kann mir mal einer erklären wie man damit arbeitet , was so ein Teil kostet oder was für Vorteile das Teil hat ?


----------



## mortimer (18. Februar 2004)

Wie's der Teufel so will, bin ich zufällig Fotograf   ;-) 

Reflektoren dienen als Aufheller. Wenn Du Dir die Playboyshootings genau angesehen hast ( spätnachts, bei VOX   ), dann wirst Du bemerkt haben, dass Berufsfotografen  - im Gegensatz zum Freizeitknipser -  Portraitaufnahmen meistens gegen die Sonne oder mit Schräglicht schießen. Damit das Gesicht aufgehellt wird, kann man nun unter anderem Reflektoren einsetzen. Sie machen nichts anderes, als das Sonnenlicht ins Gesicht zurückzuwerfen.
Reflektoren gibts in allen Größen, mit verschiedenfarbigen Oberflächen ( Silber, Gold) im Zubehörhandel.

mortimer


----------



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

Cool dann hast Du die Shootings ja auch Spätnachts bei VOX gesehen  .
Gibt es denn sonst noch irgendwas was man bei guten Porträfotos beachten muss . Oder anders die frage . Ist es denn Möglich mit so einer digicam wie meiner Konica KD 400 Z gute Portäs zu machen ? Wenn ja gibt es vielleicht irgendwo tuts dafür ?


----------



## mortimer (18. Februar 2004)

Ja, die " Tuts" heißen zum Beispiel Fotolehrbücher...    
Die kann man auch nächtens in der Kemenate studieren, ganz ohne Strom.

An der Kamera liegt's fast nie, wenn die Fotos sch... sind .!

mortimer


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Februar 2004)

Hi,

ich denke, wenn du folgendes PDF aufmerksam studiert hast, dann dürfte alles
auch in deinem Köpfchen etwas heller sein zum Thema Licht. 
http://dmt.fh-joanneum.at/~spr/NMT2/fh_03_licht.pdf

Viel Erfolg
Martin


----------



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

danke Martin


----------

